# 10 grand for a gaming PC sir?



## Pingu (May 3, 2009)

http://3xs.scan.co.uk/ConfigureSystem.asp?SystemID=827

now i like my gaming but... wtf?


----------



## TheDave (May 3, 2009)

It better make me coffee and toast in the morning, wake me up with a blow job then engage warp engines or something to make it even worth that price.


----------



## _pH_ (May 3, 2009)

£850 for the paint job


----------



## Pingu (May 3, 2009)

TheDave said:


> It better make me coffee and toast in the morning, wake me up with a blow job then engage warp engines or something to make it even worth that price.


 

it had better make me good at cod 4 too

i mean 10k...

it had better be delivered by kylie minogue wearing very little clothing and in a loved up state as well


----------



## kained&able (May 3, 2009)

1.3k on the case?

I would love to have that processor and ammount of ram though.

I want silly money!



dave


----------



## agricola (May 3, 2009)

Pingu said:


> it had better make me good at cod 4 too
> 
> i mean 10k...
> 
> it had better be delivered by kylie minogue wearing very little clothing and in a loved up state as well



for 10k you could probably just buy the guns, ammo and equipment and invade russia for yourself.


----------



## Pingu (May 3, 2009)

i would hold out for the kylie minogue option tbf


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2009)

I bet I could build a machine that gives you the same FPS for a 1/2 of the price. However it would be such a small increase over a £2000 rig, you have to wonder what the point is. You'd be better of just using the cash to buy new graphics cards ever 6 months if you were that rich.


----------



## revol68 (May 3, 2009)

I bet I could build a gaming machine that would beat it's fps performance for under £1000.


----------



## The Groke (May 3, 2009)

160 quid for a network card?

Load of old fuck.


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

The Dell Warcraft laptop is much cooler (probably not literally looking at that LC beast)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2009)

revol68 said:


> I bet I could build a gaming machine that would beat it's fps performance for under £1000.



Its got 3 GTX 280's. I think you may struggle.


----------



## Cloud (May 3, 2009)

What would be the point of having such a fast machine?

There's nothing on the market that needs so much juice.

While ever the 360 is the benchmark for gaming, expect PC game requirements to require a similar performance (which is pretty cheap to achieve)

I dont think there are enough specialist onions out there to make an uber graphical game profitable at this moment in time.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 3, 2009)

You might stand a chance of running Crysis at full res at very high with full AA.

You can makes games look a lot prettier then a 360, but a machine like that is basically e-penis points.


----------



## Cid (May 4, 2009)

The old Voodoo PCs looked much nicer, although they seem to have changed to a lower price market now... The Omen looked like this:


----------



## Cloud (May 4, 2009)

My son has my old case which is basically one of these running an SLI board with light to sound cathodes:





I couldn't be bothered with huge performance this time so bought one of these mainly for music applications and warcraft:





Although the Thermaltake has dual cards, the XPS single card is on par performance wise which is why I now subscribe to waiting for a single card that has juice rather than faffing around building for the very latest performance. You can blame Warcraft tbh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 4, 2009)

I think your right, unless you want absolute cutting edge, then a single card is normally the way to go. That said if your going the Phenom II route, then most motherboards have crossfire and some of ATI's more budget offerings are supposed to work very well together.


----------



## oicur0t (May 4, 2009)

My machine is better than that! pah!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 5, 2009)

Go on then, I'll bite, what sort of pc porn do you have running?


----------



## oicur0t (May 5, 2009)

well it's not really, not all of it, horses for courses etc....

I have an 8 core mac pro with 12 gig of ram and a 4gb fibre channel raid 5 array with 8x 300 GB 15k sas drives.... I mainly run development and testing environments. Thing is I can play COD Modern Warfare at the same time, which is nice! I only have a nvidia 8800gtx though, so I might upgrade that at some point.


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2009)

I'll take 5.


No wait...6.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 5, 2009)

oicur0t said:


> well it's not really, not all of it, horses for courses etc....
> 
> I have an 8 core mac pro with 12 gig of ram and a 4gb fibre channel raid 5 array with 8x 300 GB 15k sas drives.... I mainly run development and testing environments. Thing is I can play COD Modern Warfare at the same time, which is nice! I only have a nvidia 8800gtx though, so I might upgrade that at some point.




Very Nice! Would be completely wasted on a gamer like me, but sounds a sweet bit of kit. Can you stick any graphics card in a Mac? I thought you were locked down in what hardware you can use?


----------



## oicur0t (May 6, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> Very Nice! Would be completely wasted on a gamer like me, but sounds a sweet bit of kit. Can you stick any graphics card in a Mac? I thought you were locked down in what hardware you can use?



Nvidia or ati can release a mac version very easily, with just a minor modification, but you can't buy stock cards....annoyingly. Best card at the mo is the ATI Radeon HD 4870, which I don't think is a big enough jump for me to justify buying. Maybe I'll buy a new one when (if?) we emigrate to Canada.

I can play most games for windows without a hitch. I'd like a card with more memory to increase the render depth in things like GTAIV, but I can cope. I'd also like a decent ram disk program so I can dump a whole game into memory and run it from there!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 6, 2009)

oicur0t said:


> Nvidia or ati can release a mac version very easily, with just a minor modification, but you can't buy stock cards....annoyingly. Best card at the mo is the ATI Radeon HD 4870, which I don't think is a big enough jump for me to justify buying. Maybe I'll buy a new one when (if?) we emigrate to Canada.
> 
> I can play most games for windows without a hitch. I'd like a card with more memory to increase the render depth in things like GTAIV, but I can cope. I'd also like a decent ram disk program so I can dump a whole game into memory and run it from there!



If you've got one of the 320 or 640 meg versions you'd see a nice leap, less so from the 512mb (stupid Nvidia naming, calling different cards the same name). I went from a 8800GT (between the 320/640 and 512 in terms of power) to a 4870 1GB and its a nice increase!


----------



## fogbat (May 7, 2009)

TitanSound said:


> I'll take 5.
> 
> 
> No wait...6.



7 would mean you'd have a separate one for each day of the week


----------



## oicur0t (May 7, 2009)

Global_Stoner said:


> If you've got one of the 320 or 640 meg versions you'd see a nice leap, less so from the 512mb (stupid Nvidia naming, calling different cards the same name). I went from a 8800GT (between the 320/640 and 512 in terms of power) to a 4870 1GB and its a nice increase!



the HD4870 on offer is a 512mb  If it was a gig then I'd be tempted.


----------

